# Looking for some feedback



## KingBubbaTruck (Apr 23, 2006)

Spent some time yesterday playing around with the camera, Finally found a setting that seemed to sort of work, but I was hoping I could get a little feedback on this, photo wise.  The pen is a cocobolo chrome cigar.  

Seems like no matter what I did, I couldn't get rid of the 'shine line'

I picked up a sheet of polystyrene light diffusing panel at the hardware store, but I guess it didn't diffuse the light enought.  Going to try an old sheet next, I guess...


----------



## Dario (Apr 23, 2006)

Nice pic of a nice pen.  

Having a shine line is actually ideal for me...as long as it is not too glary that you can't see through it any more.

But I myself am struggling with my photos so don't listen to me lol.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Apr 23, 2006)

Don't know about the shine line. But that is a fine coco cigar and great finish.


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Apr 23, 2006)

Not that my photography is good but the "shine line" can work for your benefit. It can showcase the depth of your finish, of course if you have any flaws it will highlight them also.


----------



## pete00 (Apr 23, 2006)

the shine is not bad on the bottom looks ok. THe top i think covers too much of the wood. Sorry i cant offer any help taking pictures..still learning myself.


----------



## chigdon (Apr 23, 2006)

As long as you are going for a high gloss finish (which I do) having some shine in the finish actually shows that off.


----------



## Johnathan (Apr 23, 2006)

Looks great as far as I can tell.


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 24, 2006)

Great looking pen and finish.

jim


----------



## gerryr (Apr 24, 2006)

Unless you want to spend a few grand on a setup like Bruce Boone uses, you won't get rid of that "shine line."  And, I'm not sure why you would want to, it shows that the pen has a really nice glossy finish.  I would say you've nailed it.  Great photo.


----------



## KingBubbaTruck (Apr 24, 2006)

Thanks for all the comments everyone,  I'll work a little on the composition and what not, but I guess I wont worry about the 'shine'!

Brent


----------



## Mikey (Apr 24, 2006)

When I was first trying to get some pics of my stuff, I realized that I was getting shine from the front of the box where I did not have the fabric. I turned off the overhead light so that the only light was coming from the light source behind the fabric and it took away much of the glare.

Do you have windows that may be contributing to the glare? Maybe other lights? I always did mine after it got dark when I could turn off all lights.


----------



## KingBubbaTruck (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm doing it in my shop, and in fact, did have the other flourescent lights on directly behind me. 

That's some pretty good advice.  I'll try it again with the only lights on being above and behind...

Thanks!

Brent


----------



## davidrei (Apr 24, 2006)

I agree with the others, don't get rid of the shine line, it helps.  BTW, I really like the background.  Interesting, but not distracting.  Too many people put too much in the background, which can make it hard to see the details of the pen.  Also, picking the color of the background really impacts the quality of the pic.  Your red background really helps show off the wood.


----------



## Daniel (Apr 24, 2006)

It's sort of funny, you are working to get rid of the shine, I've been playing around trying to get some of it back. there is a trade off betwwen not having the hot spots and loosing the finish. I agree that the whole flood light showing up is to much, but some highlight to show there is a finish there is desireable. but as with all things creative. good is ultimatly determined by the creator. 
I like this picture though, great looking pen. The photo of it has that effect that I am really looking at the pen and not an image of it. hope that makes since.


----------



## Mosby (Apr 24, 2006)

Beautiful pen and nice shot too. But if you want to soften that "shine line" some, try placing your diffusing panel as close as possible to the pen while still being able to get the shot and then keep a little distance between the panel and light you're using. The idea is to provide a large, diffused light source. It appears as if you have the light directly over the pen. Try different positions, like above and 45 degrees behind, or more to one side.  If you're just using one light, you can also bounce light back into areas of the shot with something as simple as a sheet of white paper. My current set up is a simple box frame made from narrow lengths of wood, with a clean white sheet doubled up and draped over three sides and the top of the frame. And then usually using two aluminum shop lights. A little glob of kneadable eraser from an art store under the pen helps to protect the surfaces of the pen and also keeps it in the position you want it in. If you get a chance, take a look in the Introduction Forum where I was asking a pen question and included a couple of my own shots. The biggest thing is to keep experimenting. That's what I'm constantly doing! []


----------



## jdavis (May 2, 2006)

nice finish and pen looks great


----------

